

Kurt Vonnegut maps out the 3 story plot algorithms - bhc3
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664963/infographic-of-the-day-kurt-vonnegut-maps-out-the-shape-of-stories-video

======
arctangent
This isn't as fun to absorb but is also relevant:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monomyth>

